# Repariert Mal Die Charaktersuche...



## Skiela (28. August 2006)

Was mich im Moment am meisten nervt, das ist die nicht funktionierende Charaktersuche. Da sind ja tausend Filter, aber wo zum Teufel gebe ich den Teil des Charakter Namens ein, den ich suche?

Weil wenn das gehen würde, könnte ich darauf linken, und muss dann diese neue gräßliche Webseite nicht mehr sehen, mit den abgrundtief häßlichen Werbebannern, dem schlechten Design und Layout, und der furchtbaren Farbgestaltung.

Also... Vorschlag: Charaktersuche reparieren.


----------



## B3N (28. August 2006)

Hallo Skiela,

die Suche wird diese Woche nochmal überarbeitet. Die Charaktersuche funktioniert aber schon seit dem Launch.

Du gibst einfach rechts Oben auf buffed.de in die BLASC-Suchbox den Namen deins Charakters an, auf der Ergebnisseite kannst du dann Charaktere bzw. "Suche nach einem Charakter oder einer Gilde mit dem Namen "suchbegriff" klicken und erhälst die Liste mit den Ergebnissen.

Wie oben bereits erwähnt, wird die Suche diese Woche noch komplett überarbeitet, da wir selbst unzufrieden damit sind. Ein wenig Geduld an dieser Stelle noch.


----------

